# Which Glock in 45acp?



## wdthomas1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Have a G19 and G26. I want to get a 45acp, preferably ina compact version. I need some recommendatoins and your experiences with G36, G30. Any problems with them, etc?
Thanks for your replies...


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've read some people have problems out of the G36 but not ALL of them are like that. From what I've read about the G30 they're like any other Glock. Ugly to most, and very reliable lol.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a G30. It's a nice gun. About 1100 rounds through it and one failure to feed at about the 800 round mark.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 13, 2009)

I too have a G30 - I like it nearly as much as my 1911 - accurate, good trigger & no mis-feeds


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I prefer G30.


----------



## BWT (May 12, 2010)

My Glock 30SF is a great shooter! Wish the grip diameter was just a tad smaller.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

BWT said:


> My Glock 30SF is a great shooter! Wish the grip diameter was just a tad smaller.


Does the "SF" stand for Short Frame? I guess the G36 is the "Slim Frame". Am I correct?


----------



## crash972 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a 36. Love it now. 
Has a ext. slide release that had to be modified.
I was sold one for another 45. The 36 is an animal all it own for Glock.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Glock 30 is the best


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy with my Glock 30. I like the idea of being able to use G-21 mags in it. I have 9, 10, and 13 rd mags for it. I think magpul even makes mags for it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd get a Glock 1, if I wanted one in 45. Of course - yes, it is a bit big for carrying.


----------

